
Will Artificial Intelligence Take Your Job? - lukebrn_
https://medium.com/truncated/will-artificial-intelligence-take-your-job-2a5624488df
======
ClassyComedy
Maybe automated processes yes, but not maintenance and quality assurance of
certain jobs. Not to mention that quality assurance, customer care can be auto
but I think these are the spheres where a human eye and contact is important
and needed

